# CIS-E back firing



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

This car has always been hard to start, some days are better than others thou. Most of the time I put it in 2nd & pop the clutch going downhill to get it running - lately when I decide to mess with it I have to push start with my truck.

Latest problem - it has started back firing & then runs like crap & then stalls. Then wont run very well so I give up & park it again.

2 months ago I changed clutch/flywheel & pass Axle, while I had those out I noticed the intake boot had a nice 2" slit in it, so I got a new one of those. Before the clutch change while you were driving the tach would start to flutter - mostly to less than what it was - then it would start to run like crap until it recovered. for like a minute or so.

I have check vacuum hose & replaced any bad vacuum hose.
I have verified the Cold Start work correctly.
I have clean the ground wires
I have added new ground wires from battery to block & battery to inside to ground location(fuse this one) under dash.
I have change ignition switch a few times - this has never help - it always seems to want to start as you left of the key from start position 
I have change plugs, wires/cap & rotor within the last year

Worst used car I have ever owned - I keep telling my son to get a mk III 2.0 & we will swap in it.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

will it start easy if you give it a shot of ether to get it running?

and why did you add a fuse to a ground wire? ive never seen a fused ground ever in my life..


----------



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes - I have tried ether - But this will only help start it - not the reason it has started back firing. This is not a solution - it is a stop gap to get you running.

I added a fuse to ground wire to know if it was having any issue.

The original ground wire got extremely hot before I did this & started smoking inside the dash. I unhook it - in case you were wondering

Better to blow a fuse then burn the car up. 

It has blown this fuse a few times, so it has had an issue on the ground side.

I have pulled dash out to fix the heater doors and check all the wiring that I could.

Somebody before we got it was a hacker to say the least.


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

Im having the same problem with the ground wire under the dash burning up. what i figured out it was is a bad ground for the ingition system under the hood and durning start up it grounds out back through the fust box and burns up that wire.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Minty_Fresh said:


> Im having the same problem with the ground wire under the dash burning up. what i figured out it was is a bad ground for the ingition system under the hood and durning start up it grounds out back through the fust box and burns up that wire.


bad grounds can cause alot of issues, especially starting issues, and that sort of thing..

starting issue i can see happening easily.. the starter is cranking, wants power, and so does the coil.. so they basically fight for power, and the starter wins, its got a bigger draw, and usually has a better connection to the battery..

another thing you may want to check, is your cold start injector..


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

the only thing i did to get my car to run right was went out and bought a 4g amp kit and make my own ground kit. grounded everything like those aftermarket ground kits. helped with starting and running problems a lot.


----------



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

Glegor said:


> bad grounds can cause alot of issues, especially starting issues, and that sort of thing..
> 
> starting issue i can see happening easily.. the starter is cranking, wants power, and so does the coil.. so they basically fight for power, and the starter wins, its got a bigger draw, and usually has a better connection to the battery..
> 
> another thing you may want to check, is your cold start injector..


 1st thing I check was Cold Start kit. works good 

I pulled the plugs & one was really bad - lots of build up on the electrode & crap down inside it. 

Changed them & it started right up well what is Normal for it anyways. 

Then I stuck a penny in throttle to keep idle at about 2200 & after about 1 minutes - it just shut it self off. Like someone pulled the coil wire. 

It restarted easily & then did it again. 

then it would start, so I pushed started it. 

Start but still backed fired. 

Guess I take the coil out & clean the connectors - on it. I haven't messed with it. Guess I'll compare it to the specs in the Bentley.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

bad coil was going to be my next guess.. 

usually they work fine when cold, then warm up, and short out..


----------

